# Mr Bean's Teddy Bear, free pattern



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/toys/beanbear.htm


----------



## chriswalk (Apr 9, 2011)

Ohh, thank you! Well done. Will certainly be knitting this one


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

your welcome


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Loooooooooooooooooooove Mr. bean. Just bookmarked it. Thanks so much. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## crumpetcat (Jul 13, 2012)

your welcome


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link.


----------

